# NBA's Apology to China Draws Outrage Across Political Spectrum



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 8, 2019)

if you don't know, chinks fucking love the NBA. some player  executive tweeted in support of the protests in Hong Kong and the NBA went on full damage control to SHUT IT DOWN, to much criticism from US politicians. one thing i learned in this article is that a chink executive vice chairman at alibaba owns the brooklyn nets. bow down to your communist chinese overlords, sports  fans!









						NBA's Apology to China Draws Outrage Across Political Spectrum
					

After Houston Rockets GM Daryl Morey tweeted to express his solidarity with Hong Kong's pro-democracy protestors, the NBA went into damage control, saying it was "extremely disappointed" in the exec's "inappropriate comment," which had "undoubtedly seriously hurt the feelings of Chinese...




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




*After Houston Rockets GM Daryl Morey tweeted to express his solidarity with Hong Kong's pro-democracy protestors, the NBA went into damage control, saying it was "extremely disappointed" in the exec's "inappropriate comment," which had "undoubtedly seriously hurt the feelings of Chinese basketball fans." *

Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey's tweet of support for pro-democracy protestors in Hong Kong may have inspired a firestorm of outrage in China. But the NBA's apology over Morey's statement is now generating its own avalanche of bipartisan criticism in the U.S.

Voices from across the political spectrum are slamming the NBA for putting market access in China ahead of human rights and freedom of speech, with many arguing that the kowtowing of American businesses to China's state propaganda priorities has to stop.

Former Obama White House staffer Ben Rhodes took to Twitter to unleash a series of statements slamming the NBA's climb down to China. "Just consider that the NBA is suggesting that supporting democracy and human rights 'does not represent' the NBA or the values that the league supports. What values does the league support?," he wrote.

Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, a noted Rockets fan, meanwhile, tweeted: "We’re better than this; human rights shouldn’t be for sale & the NBA shouldn’t be assisting Chinese communist censorship."

Democratic presidential candidate Julian Castro also added his voice: "The United States must lead with our values and speak out for pro-democracy protestors in Hong Kong, and not allow American citizens to be bullied by an authoritarian government."

The incident, which is rapidly becoming an international inflection point, began Sunday when Morey tweeted an image with the words “Fight for Freedom. Stand with Hong Kong” — a reference to the pro-democracy protests against China’s authoritarian government that have stormed the city's streets for weeks.

Although Twitter is banned in China, word of the tweet immediately went viral in China, where control over Hong Kong is one of Beijing's central propaganda priorities. Social media users — scores of organic users as well as the usual government-backed trolls — immediately began calling for a Rockets boycott and for the NBA to reprimand Morey for having "hurt the feelings of the Chinese people.

The official fall from grace for the Rockets in China was especially striking, since they have been one of the very most popular teams in the country for years, thanks to the legendary career of local hero Yao Ming at the franchise.

_The People's Daily_, the official newspaper of the Chinese Communist Party, published an editorial slamming Morey's comments, and the Rockets' sponsors in China pulled their money from the team, while local Internet giant Tencent, which has a $1.5 billion broadcast deal with the NBA, said it would stop streaming Rockets games. State broadcaster CCTV also said it would suspend broadcasts of the team's games.

But it was the Rockets' and the NBA's reaction to the potential business damage that inspired disgust in the U.S. Twittersphere.

Morey quickly deleted his tweet, while Houston owner Tilman Fertitta tweeted that the exec doesn’t speak for the team, telling ESPN: "We got a huge backlash, and I wanted to make clear that the organization has no political position."

The NBA later issued its own pair of official statements, one in English and one in Chinese. The English apology said that it was "regrettable" that Morey’s tweet had offended Chinese fans, but it also included a wishy-washy affirmation of the league's commitment to freedom of expression. "The values of the league support individuals’ educating themselves and sharing their views on matters important to them," the statement from NBA spokesman Mike Bass included.

The Chinese statement, however — as bilingual Twitter users were quick to point out — was markedly different in tone and substance. The Chinese version stated that the league was "extremely disappointed in the inappropriate comment by the general manager of the Houston Rockets, Daryl Morey," and that "he has undoubtedly seriously hurt the feelings of Chinese basketball fans."

The use of "hurt the feelings of Chinese basketball fans" jumped out for China watchers, who recognized the phrase as one of the favored propaganda terms used by Beijing's Foreign Ministry whenever Western brands or individuals speak out on issues related to the Hong Kong pro-democracy movement or China's other territorial disputes.

In an effort to salvage a major business relationship, the NBA, critics noted, was cravenly parroting the exact propaganda wording that Beijing uses to stir up nationalistic fervor over such political issues.

While many celebrities and other NBA figures with their own business interests to protect were conspicuously silent on the issue, the furor continued to come fast from both sides of the political aisle Sunday. Some of those who commented included Republican Sen. Josh Hawley, Democratic presidential candidates Beto O'Rourke and Julian Castro, former Obama staffers Tommy Vietor and Dan Pfeiffer, Republican Sen. Rick Scott and others. One of the few, if not only, major NBA figure to openly criticize Morey on U.S. social media was Brooklyn Nets owner Joe Tsai, executive vice chairman of Chinese tech giant Alibaba.


----------



## Pixy (Oct 8, 2019)

It's the new normal, unfortunately. If there's one thing stronger than a socjus twitter mob, it's a non-twitter Chinese social media mob.


----------



## HeyYou (Oct 8, 2019)

You can roast America all you like, but God forbid you roast China while not even living in China.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 8, 2019)

I don't know if it's sad or heartening that hatred of China is the one thing that unites the polarized Left and Right wings.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 8, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I don't know if it's sad or heartening that hatred of China is the one thing that unites the polarized Left and Right wings.



it's heartening. china is a common enemy. i don't care if you're a tranny dogfucker i'll absolutely  stand next to you at an anti-china rally. (no pedos though)


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 8, 2019)

他妈的那些美国狗


----------



## DragoonSierra (Oct 8, 2019)

Hmm I wonder if the NBA gets any tax breaks


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Oct 8, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I don't know if it's sad or heartening that hatred of China is the one thing that unites the polarized Left and Right wings.



In what universe? I see nothing but sloppy blowjobs for China from lefties, not just liberals, actual lefties. I probably lost more people on speaking terms with me raking them over the coals for calling China "green" and extolling their alleged environmental efforts.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 8, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> I don't know if it's sad or heartening that hatred of China is the one thing that unites the polarized Left and Right wings.


what? the "polar" right prays daily that they'll see Chinese or Russian paratroopers descending from the skies to save them from the clown world

being a taxpiggy under the protection of Chinese overlords is preferable to contributing to the spic-nig cycle


----------



## Comicsgeist (Oct 8, 2019)

The Chinese wield a subtle knife, as a result they're big fans of soft power and economic imperialism. Why fight a war when you can simply buy obedience?
One of the West's worst failing is it's prioritizing of globalist corporations interests over national interests and security.

They should add a third classic blunder to Vizzini's things you should never do

Vizzini: you've fallen for one of the two classic blunders! The first being never get involved in a land war in Asia but only slightly lesser known: never go in against a Sicillian when DEATH is on the line!

I'd also add, never accept money or investment from the Chinese Communist Party.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 8, 2019)

YELLOW MAN BAD


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Oct 8, 2019)

>wants workers to be treated more fairly
>says slavery is bad
>promotes China where workers are treated as slaves and children work in sweatshops


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 8, 2019)

south park did it...


----------



## heathercho (Oct 8, 2019)

Weibo is on fire atm. There's lots of praising of Allah and promises of 911again. It's not very interesting or very funny, so I won't post screenshots, but you dun upset the chinaman now, Amewica.


----------



## User names must be unique (Oct 8, 2019)

NATIONAL basketball association cucks out to yellowman


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 8, 2019)

If the polarizing political fundies get their way, this will be the potential future of censorship they are unintentionally pushing. China is so communist, they want to censor ANYTHING that their government doesn't like. News flash, for better or worse, we have Freedom of Speech for a reason. 

You're welcome to disagree or even not watch, but don't you dare step foot in our country and tell us: "Don't say this or that".


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 8, 2019)

WeWuzFinns said:


> >wants workers to be treated more fairly
> >says slavery is bad
> >promotes China where workers are treated as slaves and children work in sweatshops


It's not 2008. That's India and SEA now. China recently busted almost all the fake lego and gundam manufacturers. If you dare run a sweatshop hiring kids, pray that you don't get caught, it's anywhere from several years to bullet in the head. There's a long way to go still, you know... fucking Foxxcom and their suicide nets. Apple is a negative contributor too, their disgusting anti-consumer and anti-third-party repairs policies make it so that workers there sometimes try and risk their lives to smuggle stuff out. There's practices such as swallowing bags of ICs, as Apple's ICs are proprietary. There's female workers hiding that stuff in their vaginas and male ones hiding in their butt. There's workers smuggling DEAD PCBs by hiding it in their shirts, so the solution was strip naked and check. It's an absolute disaster. I'm not saying Chinese phones or Samsung is better, just that Apple stands out as the worst.

This entire NBA thing is very autistic. It stems from the different definitions of "freedom of speech", obviously the Chinese definition is "basically none" or "it's so blurry I can fuck you in the butt anytime I want (just like gay hate speech laws)". 

The NBA's statement was in support of the 1A in the American framework, which is how it's supposed to be. FREEDOM of fucking speech.
Chinese "Freedom" of speech doesn't include speech that incites violence, political instability, distracts public safety and cultural cohesion. China recently added veteran rights under the law, making it so that people can't make fun of historical figures and veterans anymore. Many got into trouble because of their PREVIOUS posts, which is fucking ridiculous.

Here's some examples fine with America but not with China:
- California should become a country. (Separatism isn't FoS in China.)
- Kill all niggers. (Cultural cohesion, but weibo is full of incels wanting niggers out of China and they aren't being punished. Replace niggers with some troublesome ethnic minority such as Huis, then you're in trouble.)
- Kill all politicians, anarchy now. (Political instability)
- Veterans are useless sacks of shits that are the tools of Israhell. (Veteran rights)

Here's some examples that aren't fine with either:
- "I have a bomb" at an airport (Public safety)
- "I want to kill infidels, I'm gonna join ISIS" (Public safety)
- I'll bomb the white house (Public safety)

Here's some that will get you into trouble with your job, but are covered by freedom of speech nonetheless, both countries.
- The holohoax was a lie and Hitler was right (don't let your boss find out, you'll either get a payrise or kicked out)
- The Nanking Massacre is funny (Someone did that, kicked out of university. She wasn't arrested or anything, just publicly shamed)
- Japan's vision was ultimately good (Again, public shaming and loss of job, but won't land you in jail)
- "Mislabel some tranny". Fuck these people.

The few good things about Chinese Soc-med is one gets to spew all kinds of vermin with regards to muzzies and kikes. Don't dare to do that on sites such as FB, you'll get the insta-hammer. Also Baidu doesn't delist stuff the west hates, unlike Jewgle.
I did a search on the based site thedailystormer owned by fellow slanted rice crop farmer Andrew 5-foot Anglin, both engines do show a result. Tried 8chan which is ovened, both won't. Maybe this isn't true after all.

The HK rubbish is now a false dilemma. Nobody is even trying to act objectively. A statement such as "I support the rights to peaceful protests and I am against the arson and looting" will get you labelled as both a race traitor if you're Chinese and a commie sympathiser. Don't even bother. The lesson here is, if you're a public figure or company with massive presence in both China and the west, just don't comment on this HK stuff. You'll get fucked by either one of them, or both.

This is very funny:



What is the butterfly effect? It's basically some HK thug who murdered his girlfriend in Taiwan, then China mainland can't watch the NBA.
Let's not forget, this entire debacle started because some trash human killed his Taiwanese GF in Taiwan and fled to HK. Due to the lack of laws, he can't be sent to Taiwan to be prosecuted, and he can't be sent to the mainland and have a bullet in his head as he rightfully deserves.

What a shitshow.



The Last Stand said:


> If the polarizing political fundies get their way, this will be the potential future of censorship they are unintentionally pushing. China is so communist, they want to censor ANYTHING that their government doesn't like. News flash, for better or worse, we have Freedom of Speech for a reason.
> 
> You're welcome to disagree or even not watch, but don't you dare step foot in our country and tell us: "Don't say this or that".


You Americans need to secure your 2A. Without the 2A, there will be no 1A. America is pretty much the only country with freedom of speech, a country that actually matters. Nobody cares about some small tax haven or whatever. China censors lots of shit the party hates. In Europe, one can't even question the holocaust. In Australia, don't dare criticise abos. 

Hold onto your guns America. China seized all guns some time after Mao went into power, from his commie allies and veterans nonetheless. Aboland stole all guns back in the days that did fuck all to reduce gun crimes. Securing the 1A requires armed citizens. Never let those traitor politicians take them.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 8, 2019)

Meanwhile, with South Park...


This is after China scrubbed its Internet of any trace of “South Park after last week’s episode.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 8, 2019)

AltisticRight said:


> You Americans need to secure your 2A. Without the 2A, there will be no 1A. America is pretty much the only country with freedom of speech, a country that actually matters. Nobody cares about some small tax haven or whatever. China censors lots of shit the party hates. In Europe, one can't even question the holocaust. In Australia, don't dare criticise abos.


Something I just realized: The United States' debt to China, as of May 2019, is $1.1 trillion. 

I don't know if that plays a part in this; it made me wonder if one day, China will capitalize on the debt and just have stake in associations like the NBA. Or use it as leverage to issue more tariffs with trading. I'm not a geopolitical person; I'm asking if this would cause any long term ramifications with our relationship with China.


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 8, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> what? the "polar" right prays daily that they'll see Chinese or Russian paratroopers descending from the skies to save them from the clown world
> 
> being a taxpiggy under the protection of Chinese overlords is preferable to contributing to the spic-nig cycle


Where did you get this idea from?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 8, 2019)

as I said in another thread.

Cucked by tiny Commy dick, fucking pathetic.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh looky here NBA, you can't win. NBA's ban of Donald Sterling because of his remarks on n_ggers, which definitely is covered under the first-fucking-amendment. Supporting the HK shitshow, even the violence ones, is definitely covered by the AMERICAN 1A too. What, China doens't like it so you have to bow down and compromise your principles, or you're just a money hungry whore? I just learned about this, I'm retracting any sympathies I had towards the NBA.

How the fuck is Sterling a racist? He is DATING A NIGGER SPIK. He is just insecure about his sexuality at most. Racists believe their race is superior, no racist will fuck a nigger unless he's from the alt-right. Even if he was, so what? The first amendment allows me to call niggers black people (lol, people, yeah), Chinks Asian, Crackas white, zeig heil, cite the shahada, and state that traps are gay and Farms users are proven by science to be on the far right end of the autism spectrum.
(Sterling didn't want his GF posting photos of her with nogs on Instagram and doesn't want her nog friends brought to his games, the guy is insecure about his dick, not a fucking racist).

So NBA, do you stand up to the superior American values of Freedom of Speech, or the juicy money and you will cuck to whatever side if it means you're gonna grub less shekelz at your next gay event of putting orange balls in hoops?

I rest my case. I support the Chinese going after them for hurting their feel-feels, and I support the west going after them for their shekel lust. I was feeling sympathetic towards the NBA as I believe the case was a misunderstanding and hope it's resolved, obviously China has a very homosexual definition of what constitutes "FREEDOM of speech". Not any more, enjoy losing shekelz from both ends, whore.






Lol fined 2.5 million for being insecure about your small dick. Such a racist, for letting blacks play at his games and burning coal himself.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 8, 2019)

The most interesting part about this story to me is that the NBA immediately got on their knees to beg forgiveness, and yet China refused their apology and as of yesterday were still pulling out of everything Rockets related.

China is the SJWs of the world so far: there's no use in apologizing because it will never be enough for them and they will not forgive you.

Except now the NBA is looking bad from a PR standpoint AND still losing that Chinese money.

There's two NBA exhibition games still on for next week, so we'll see how those go.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Oct 8, 2019)

Funny how the NBA has no "Colin Kaepernick" figure to protest over this. 

I can't expect Kaepernick himself to stand up for the freedom and rights of Chinese people, he needs their slave labor to manufacture the Nike shoes he's currently pimping for.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 8, 2019)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Funny how the NBA has no "Colin Kaepernick" figure to protest over this.
> 
> I can't expect Kaepernick himself to stand up for the freedom and rights of Chinese people, he needs their slave labor to manufacture the Nike shoes he's currently pimping for.


The NBA has no spine.



Salubrious said:


> The most interesting part about this story to me is that the NBA immediately got on their knees to beg forgiveness, and yet China refused their apology and as of yesterday were still pulling out of everything Rockets related.
> 
> China is the SJWs of the world so far: there's no use in apologizing because it will never be enough for them and they will not forgive you.


This clearly has something to do with the trade war rubbish. China is just doing this to be petty and annoying, being an arsepain because "them fucking 美國佬".

And to be fair, the police in HK has been pretty lenient. Go look up how Chinese police handled the anti-Japanese originally peaceful protest turned riots back in the days, people were basically smacked out. They aren't doing much shit for very obvious reasons, at least to those who follow this mess. They want to fuck over the agreement and institute mainland-styled education after the normies who just want to work get pushed to the limits. If you look on HK social media, there's already people being extremely aggressive and pissed about the road closures and subway being fucked up. It's a tiny group of wackos that can be easily dissolved so the remaining can voice their concerns peacefully.


----------



## Pickle Pirate (Oct 8, 2019)

fuck delicate chink feefees


----------



## Comicsgeist (Oct 8, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Something I just realized: The United States' debt to China, as of May 2019, is $1.1 trillion.
> 
> I don't know if that plays a part in this; it made me wonder if one day, China will capitalize on the debt and just have stake in associations like the NBA. Or use it as leverage to issue more tariffs with trading. I'm not a geopolitical person; I'm asking if this would cause any long term ramifications with our relationship with China.



Oh it plays a very big part. When was the last time you heard about the cause célèbre of the 80's-90's that was 'Free Tibet'? 
Hollywood was all about that at one stage but it seems very silent on the issue now that it's so heavilly dependent on the Chinese box office to turn a profit.
On the one hand if China stopped buying US bonds it was have a devestating impact on the US ability to borrow, on the other hand bankrupting a nation that owes you that much money isn't a great idea, it's like they say, 'if I owe you a thousand bucks that's my problem, if I owe you a trillion bucks, that's very much your problem'.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Something I just realized: The United States' debt to China, as of May 2019, is $1.1 trillion.


That China uses to keep their banks afloat


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 8, 2019)

Comicsgeist said:


> Oh it plays a very big part. When was the last time you heard about the cause célèbre of the 80's-90's that was 'Free Tibet'?
> Hollywood was all about that at one stage but it seems very silent on the issue now that it's so heavilly dependent on the Chinese box office to turn a profit.



Hell, that one actress playing Mulan in the upcoming Disney remake went into radio silence since her tweet (I don't know if she's come back yet).

Edit: Yep, she hasn't posted anything to Twitter and Instagram since July 20th.


----------



## The Vinyl Solution (Oct 8, 2019)

Activision-Blizzard just cucked to China as well.

http://archive.md/jbtrZ


Spoiler: SHAME



*Blizzard Bans Gamer, Rescinds Money, on Hong Kong Protest Support*
By
Gregor Stuart Hunter
and 
Zheping Huang
Tuesday, October 08, 2019 08:40:31

https://archive.md/o/jbtrZ/https://...r-rescinds-money-on-hong-kong-protest-support

A unit of Activision Blizzard Inc. has punished a player for expressing support for Hong Kong’s protest movement, the latest example of a U.S. company attempting to rein in speech that might displease the Chinese communist party.


Blizzard Entertainment said it was banning Ng Wai Chung, also known as Blitzchung, from its professional Hearthstone esports competition for a year. Blizzard is also withholding money he had already earned in the company’s top-tier Grandmasters tournament, which Ng said in a Twitter message cost him $10,000 of prize earnings. The move was triggered when Ng -- dressed in a gas mask and goggles in defiance of authorities’ ban on face masks -- used a slogan in support of Hong Kong’s pro-democracy protesters during a post-match interview.



“After an investigation, we are taking the necessary actions to prevent similar incidents from happening in the future,” Blizzard said in a statement. On Chinese microblogging site Weibo, the official account of Hearthstone reposted Blizzard’s statement in Chinese. “We will, as always, resolutely safeguard the country’s dignity,” it added.



China’s Online Army Shows Foreign Brands Who’s in Charge


Activision Blizzard joins a number of international companies finding themselves embroiled in controversy around free speech linked to China. Luxury brands like Versace, Coach and Givenchy have all fallen foul of Beijing’s demands to refer to both Hong Kong and Taiwan as parts of its territory and not suggest they are independent nations.



Even national darling and tech titan Huawei Technologies Co. found itself under fire for the way it represented Taipei in its phone software. And most recently, China’s state media halted NBA broadcasts after Daryl Morey, general manager of the Houston Rockets, tweeted an image supporting Hong Kong’s pro-democracy movement. During the summer, China also requested more than 40 foreign airlines stop referring to China, Hong Kong and Taiwan as separate countries.
“As you know, there are serious protests in my country now,” Ng said in a statement to gaming blog Inven Global. “My call on stream was just another form of participation of the protest that I wish to grab more attention.”
Activision Blizzard has tie-ups with Chinese gaming houses Tencent Holdings Ltd. and NetEase Inc. to distribute -- and in some cases co-develop -- new entries in beloved franchises like Call of Duty and Diablo in the world’s biggest video game market and beyond. There’s a lot at stake for the company, which happens to be part-owned by Tencent, as it ventures deeper into China.



Long story short: Pro Hearthstone player is forced to give back his prize money and gets banned for a year for voicing his support of Hong Kong on a card game e-sports(lul) stream. Blizzard also banned the casters of the event despite them not knowing what the player would say.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Oct 8, 2019)

The Vinyl Solution said:


> Activision-Blizzard just cucked to China as well.
> 
> http://archive.md/jbtrZ
> 
> ...


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> Hell, that one actress playing Mulan in the upcoming Disney remake went into radio silence since her tweet (I don't know if she's come back yet).


"In fairness to her" She has lots of relatives who still live in China and she would like those relatives to continue to be in china and alive


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Oct 8, 2019)

Don’t support any organization bowing to China or owned by Tencent.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 8, 2019)

Silver reacts as Chinese TV cancels NBA games
					

Adam Silver said he is still going to China for preseason NBA games, but Chinese TV said it will not broadcast the games.




					www.espn.com
				




The two remaining games have been banned from Chinese TV.

The Broadcaster released a statement that literally reads that free speech is bad.

Vivo also pulled out yesterday because the NBA's reaction to Morey's comments wasn't good enough.



> His comments came as Chinese state broadcaster CCTV said it will no longer air two NBA preseason games set to be played in the country.
> 
> CCTV is also reviewing all its cooperation and exchanges involving the NBA, it said in a statement posted to CCTV Sports' official social media account.
> 
> ...


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm getting a chubby just thinking about the day it dawns on burgers that their time is done, their empire is spent and their soul dissolute, all lost due to the racial degradation of their stock, due to their arrogance, their stupidity, their laziness and their greed

I like to think the realisation will arrive in everyone's minds at the exact same time, just after another chicom flex like the ones before - and in that moment, all their military hardware around the world, there to project your phantom dominance, will just crumble to dust, its spirit spent, as if it had been operating for the longest fueled and held together by the power of belief in that there is an US and it's on top of the world

then and there it will be as good as it will ever get, and all you have then is all you will ever have, because it's time for the boogaloo, django unchained

all those circumcisions and no kingdom come


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Oct 8, 2019)

Comicsgeist said:


> The Chinese wield a subtle knife, as a result they're big fans of soft power and economic imperialism. Why fight a war when you can simply buy obedience?
> One of the West's worst failing is it's prioritizing of globalist corporations interests over national interests and security.



There is some Arab money that bought Euro football clubs too. Now you have dumb players saying Qatar is much better than the West and only the rest of us gets any punishment if some rando calls a player an "ape". Arabs can go around hating everybody and FIFA doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 8, 2019)

When you're in a shit situation, do what Hotwheels didn't and NEVER FUCKING GROVEL.


----------



## kcbbq (Oct 8, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Something I just realized: The United States' debt to China, as of May 2019, is $1.1 trillion.
> 
> I don't know if that plays a part in this; it made me wonder if one day, China will capitalize on the debt and just have stake in associations like the NBA. Or use it as leverage to issue more tariffs with trading. I'm not a geopolitical person; I'm asking if this would cause any long term ramifications with our relationship with China.


The last time China tried to leverage US debt against the US by selling a shitload of American treasury notes, the US flexed its economic bully muscles. China dumped the debt, moved into EU debt. The euro weakened, the US treasury immediately printed a shitload of dollars and bought the debt in a massive QE move. Now, normally this causes inflation and is a bad, bad idea, and it did cause inflation. 

But, since everyone runs to US treasuries in a weak economy, China's attempt to weaken the world economy to spite America caused a run on US debt from other countries, strengthening the dollar. The US, for free, lowered its external debt, added a ton to its economy, and the market for its debt externally was left essentially unchanged. 

Where did the inflation go? Right to China, further messing up the trillion dollars they moved to Europe already at a loss. It was something like 2 percent additional inflation. It's been years and it's still not quite back under control, despite having an iron fist control over their economy. 

It was subtle, but the US is really good at what it does, even if most countries think it's a bumbling moron of a country.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 8, 2019)

the only silver lining i can see here is that people are finally starting to realize and talk about the communist party's sinister global influence. just think about all the shit that's been stirred up and put china to the front of even dopey americans' minds: the trade war, xinjiang human rights catastrophe, the winnie the pooh ban, HK riots, increased scrutiny over confucius institutes abroad (basically communist sleeper cells in foreign countries), the south park episode, this NBA shitshow, the blizzard shitshow---all this shit is i think making people in the west realize like they haven't before just how huge of a threat china is.

of course many of us have known this for years, and know that the fangs have sunk in and the world is doomed to capitulation to the communist party, but it's nice to see these issues being brought to a wider audience.

the only way out i see is if the communist party collapses. it's not crazy to think that a collapse is in the cards. there are some cracks in the facade already. the economic downturn, which was always inevitable, is an impossibility to modern chinese minds, who expect nothing but endless growth from the party, and there's no telling what they'll do _when_ (not _if_) a recession hits.

there's also reason to suspect intra-party tension, which is a feature of the collapse of any dictatorship, as a response to xi's aggression and attempt to surpass and replace mao. just look at the military parade on the 1st: neither xi's wife, a high ranking military general, nor hu jintao, the previous president of china, were in attendance. big thonk.

also, 70 years is a scary number for one-party dictatorships:
Mexico’s Institutional Revolutionary Party retained power for 71 years (1929-2000);
the Communist Party of the Soviet Union ruled for 74 years (1917-1991); and
Taiwan’s Kuomintang  held on for 73 years (1927-1949 on the mainland and 1949-2000 in Taiwan).
The North Korean regime, a Stalinist family dynasty that has ruled for 71 years, is China’s only contemporary competition. (from an scmp op-ed worth a read, amazingly)

just some food for thought.

the next massive powderkeg to go off will be taiwan. if there is a severe crackdown in hk, there's a very good chance that tsai will win, declare independence, and start wwiii.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 8, 2019)

kcbbq said:


> The last time China tried to leverage US debt against the US by selling a shitload of American treasury notes, the US flexed its economic bully muscles. China dumped the debt, moved into EU debt. The euro weakened, the US treasury immediately printed a shitload of dollars and bought the debt in a massive QE move. Now, normally this causes inflation and is a bad, bad idea, and it did cause inflation.


That is not why China dumped US treasuries and moved into the EU debt

Its all about the balance sheet and its all about transactions. China had expanded in European trade so a lot of that meant more euros. They were also expanding into trade in parts of africa dominated by the French so they needed euros there



> Where did the inflation go? Right to China, further messing up the trillion dollars they moved to Europe already at a loss. It was something like 2 percent additional inflation. It's been years and it's still not quite back under control, despite having an iron fist control over their economy.



the entire chinese economy has been inflating in secret. that inflation was china being unable to export the consequences of their internal inflationary policies anymore


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 8, 2019)

NBA's China dilemma: $4B at risk as Chinese TV cancels game broadcasts
					

The NBA has spent the last two decades cultivating a devoted fan base in China.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				




So, that tweet costed them $4 Billion Dollars. Interesting.


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 9, 2019)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> the only silver lining i can see here is that people are finally starting to realize and talk about the communist party's sinister global influence. just think about all the shit that's been stirred up and put china to the front of even dopey americans' minds: the trade war, xinjiang human rights catastrophe, the winnie the pooh ban, HK riots, increased scrutiny over confucius institutes abroad (basically communist sleeper cells in foreign countries), the south park episode, this NBA shitshow, the blizzard shitshow---all this shit is i think making people in the west realize like they haven't before just how huge of a threat china is.
> 
> of course many of us have known this for years, and know that the fangs have sunk in and the world is doomed to capitulation to the communist party, but it's nice to see these issues being brought to a wider audience.
> 
> ...


It could be argued that Deng, by carrying out a revolutionary change in China, all but reset the clock and gave it  another 70 years from 1978.


----------



## Salubrious (Oct 9, 2019)

Lakers' NBA Cares event in Shanghai canceled
					

The NBA Cares event in Shanghai involving the Lakers was canceled Wednesday, just hours before it was scheduled to begin.




					www.espn.com
				






> *Lakers' NBA Cares event in Shanghai canceled amid China rift*
> 
> The NBA Cares event in Shanghai involving the Los Angeles Lakers was canceled Wednesday just hours before it was scheduled to begin, adding to the fallout from a recent tweet by Rockets GM Daryl Morey that showed support for anti-government protesters in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...











						Chinese government reportedly considering canceling two NBA preseason games - ProBasketballTalk | NBC Sports
					

This situation is going to get worse before it gets any better.




					nba.nbcsports.com
				






> *Chinese government reportedly considering canceling two NBA preseason games*
> 
> The back-and-forth between the NBA and China over Rockets general manager Daryl Morey’s tweet has created an endless debate with no end in sight. It’s going to be a tough road ahead for Adam Silver and the NBA in that country, and now there are reports that there could be immediate consequences.
> 
> ...



China Mad.

I'd be stunned if Daryl Morey isn't fired in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 9, 2019)

China protesters vocal at Wizards, 76ers games
					

Effects of the NBA's strained relationship with China are being felt in NBA arenas in a pair of games in the United States featuring the Guangzhou Loong Lions of the Chinese Basketball Association.




					www.espn.com
				












						Sixers fan supporting Hong Kong ejected from preseason game amid NBA-China controversy
					

A fan was ejected from a Philadelphia 76ers preseason game against the Chinese squad Guangzhou Loong Lions on Tuesday night after holding signs and shouting support for Hong Kong.




					6abc.com
				





We aren't enforcing chinese policies in America. We would never do that


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Oct 9, 2019)

If you take into consideration how many players, coaches and owners have been fined at least $25,000 apiece for criticizing officiating during the games to the media during press conferences over the past couple of decades (even during meaningless, late season games where there's nothing to gain or lose), you have a pretty decent argument that the NBA doesn't exactly support free speech itself.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Oct 9, 2019)

Two fans with pro-Hong Kong signs ejected from NBA preseason game
					

The NBA is dealing with backlash in its handling of a team executive who voiced support for the thousands of Hong Kong residents protesting authoritarian measures proposed by China. Fallout continued during Tuesday's Sixers game when Sam Wachs and his wife were escorted out of the arena for...




					twitter.com


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Oct 9, 2019)

Totally acceptable no need to wear T-Shirts saying “Hands Up Don’t Shoot”

PRINT SHIRTS BAD THING HAPPEN. 

Protest is a healthy part of society, but if you are going to care about police brutality in one place where the injury rate is in the 100’s compared to around 1,500. I just don’t get it. I thought that LeBron cared about the po-po being mean to people? Oh wait we can sell billions of basketball shoes to the slants, time to shut my mouth.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

GnomeofDoc said:


> Totally acceptable no need to wear T-Shirts saying “Hands Up Don’t Shoot”
> View attachment 965727
> PRINT SHIRTS BAD THING HAPPEN.
> View attachment 965730
> Protest is a healthy part of society, but if you are going to care about police brutality in one place where the injury rate is in the 100’s compared to around 1,500. I just don’t get it. I thought that LeBron cared about the po-po being mean to people? Oh wait we can sell billions of basketball shoes to the slants, time to shut my mouth.



Also: The Chinamen need to keep down the slants in other asian countries to make his shoes cheaper


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 11, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> what? the "polar" right prays daily that they'll see Chinese or Russian paratroopers descending from the skies to save them from the clown world
> 
> being a taxpiggy under the protection of Chinese overlords is preferable to contributing to the spic-nig cycle



Russian yes, Chinese no. I don't know what Alt-Right you've been hanging out with, but they hate chinks.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Russian yes, Chinese no. I don't know what Alt-Right you've been hanging out with, but they hate chinks.


 
Nuke the chinks, rice war now!


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 16, 2019)

Styx vlogged about the NBA and LeBron.





Some comments who might be more interesting then the vlog itself are worth to save for posterity.


> Akari Akaza
> Based China killing any "credibility" celebrity virtue signalers had left. Corporation talking shit? Bring out the Winnie the Pooh posting.






> Bern Daz
> LeBron is afraid that his Chinese Masters are gonna stop funding his career.



And the Nike ad than they did with Kapernick got a little update about China.


----------



## FarLeftChud (Oct 16, 2019)

Lebron: I won't shut up and dribble.
Also Lebron: Shut up and support China.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Oct 16, 2019)

Can I get this as a poster? Feels man ❤❤


----------

